# 2006 Sentra 1.8S Trip Computer Question



## FVT (Oct 24, 2006)

Hello everyone. I noticed something weird about my new sentra (06 model w/ 7500 miles).

Normally when I fill up at the gas station, the Trip computer would read 330mi under the "DTE" (Distance to Empty) section which is about 30 miles per gallon. 
Yesterday while filling up I noticed that the DTE read only 250 mi which means it is only 19 mpg . Did any of you guys/gals have the problem? Should I trust the car's computer and go with the old fashioned fuel guage? How can I solve or reset the computer?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

i don't have one on my b15, but i honestly wouldn't ever trust those computers. just do it the old fashioned way of calculating your fill up and mileage. normally those things are terribly accurate. if it is correct, you could have just gotten some bad gas, or your o2 sensor is having some issues


----------



## FVT (Oct 24, 2006)

b15chik said:


> i don't have one on my b15, but i honestly wouldn't ever trust those computers. just do it the old fashioned way of calculating your fill up and mileage. normally those things are terribly accurate. if it is correct, you could have just gotten some bad gas, or your o2 sensor is having some issues



thanks B15. Yeah, i thought it was really awkward. The only other reason I could think of was the weather change in NJ (its now mostly 30s to 50s everyday). So the car must be using extra fuel to warmup and keep warm?  

but thanks, i will go the ol' fashioned way.


----------



## Atl Nissan (May 5, 2006)

DO you reset everything everytime you fill up? I've been doing that on ours and it is actually pretty accurate, its w/in one or two MPG of what its actually getting. 

Also, I've found that sometimes ours actually does only get 19 mpg. My girlfriend drives it most of the time and her trip back and forth to work is ony like five miles and its all stop and go traffic. She rarely gets over 30 mph. Its mainly idling or barely accelerating at all and constantly on the brakes. It only got 19 mpg a few times in the summertime when it was hot and she had the a/c blasting the whole way. There is nothing wrong with the car, it gets 30-35 mpg on the hwy depending on how fast you drive it. I drove it all last week and I didn't really take it easy on it at all, but it was mainly hwy and I got 32 mpg. Now that summer is over and she's not running the a/c she's averaging ~25 mpg. It sucks, but its all because of her really crappy commute.


----------



## FVT (Oct 24, 2006)

*Reply to Alt*

yes, i do reset everytime I fill up just to make sure I am getting atleast 30 mpg on my commute. as far as 19 mpg is concerned, for a 1.8L engine to get 19 even at the worst of traffic jams should alert you that there might be something wrong with the engine or the computer. I have never heard of a 1.8L Sentra giving 19 mpg at any circumstances when the engine is in good shape. quite frankly I think you computer may be misreading something.


----------



## Atl Nissan (May 5, 2006)

FVT said:


> yes, i do reset everytime I fill up just to make sure I am getting atleast 30 mpg on my commute. as far as 19 mpg is concerned, for a 1.8L engine to get 19 even at the worst of traffic jams should alert you that there might be something wrong with the engine or the computer. I have never heard of a 1.8L Sentra giving 19 mpg at any circumstances when the engine is in good shape. quite frankly I think you computer may be misreading something.


Nope, I've verified it manually and the computer is actually pretty accurate. There's not a damn thing wrong with the car, it only has 6K miles on it and it drives great. It gets 35 mpg on the hwy going 80 mph. I don't think ou realize how much idling is done on her commute, its rediculous.


----------



## Sentra&Quest (Dec 12, 2006)

Interesting, I never knew the newer versions of b15 had a trip computer... I got one on quest, they are pretty accurate, but there is no way a sentra would get 19mpg, the quest gets 20, and its not rare that I floor it , I love those 240 horses


----------

